# Member requesting a change to Oreochromis niloticus



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1992
For the profile for the link above we received this message from a member:


> ...you have picture of Oreochromis aureus in the Oreochromis Niloticus area. And also not area for Oreochromis aureus (Blue Tilapia)












Any opinions?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

The vertical bars in the caudal do not occur in _O. aureus_, but are well known in _niloticus_, so the person has missed a key identifier between the two species. However, depending on the source of the specimen, it is just as likely to be a hybrid from the food fish industry.


----------



## mbhw (Feb 10, 2003)

Funny to see my picture causing a stir 8 years later. They were purchased from a fish farm as niloticus according to the original owner (purchased for a college hydroponics and fish farm experiment), and traded to a local aquarium when I picked them up at the time. As they grew, the coloration stayed a silver grey, with no hint of blue to be shown. The parents were also mainly silver. They were around 16" when I re-homed them, the picture you see was an early one, probably 3-4" in length at the time. Could they be aureus - possibly. What ever the case, I'd love to have them back, I miss those fish.


----------



## mbhw (Feb 10, 2003)

Also, at the time I posted this picture, he was sparring with some other fish in the tank, which helped him "color up" and made me reach for the camera. The colors were often more subdued.


----------

